
Dem-owned-crats: Now its congressional committee is hacked - tooba
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/29/democrat_congressional_committee_breach/
======
jcbeard
<not a lawyer/> but, any reason that trump couldn't be charged with 18 U.S.C.
1030(a)(7): "threat to obtain or reveal confidential info"

Seems if he was a normal pleb and openly put an ad in craigslist to ask for a
3rd party to hack someone, that he'd have the FBI knocking at his door.

~~~
beautifulpeople
hacking while rich....he'll never be charged.

